# 250.24 a1



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

The NEC allows it, the power company may not.


----------



## VersaJoe (Nov 19, 2009)

Where I live, the POCO wants the ground rods grounded to the panel. Guys put them in the meters all the time and get by though, I hate double standards.


----------

